# Circle the one you like.



## bikewhorder (Dec 7, 2021)

Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 7, 2021)

Ok … my vote has been submitted


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Seeing nothing there I can't live without.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 7, 2021)

Wondering what this red and blue one is? And this crusty one is cool...wouldn't mind having one of these postwar Murray bikes. Too bad there's no crusty tank to go with it.


----------



## manuelvilla (Dec 7, 2021)

These bicycles were posted in Facebook for a mexican guy that i don't know him but hes going to bring most of them to Mexico and sell here..

There are some great bikes here in my country


----------



## manuelvilla (Dec 7, 2021)

My small collection


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 7, 2021)

I like the taller frame motorbike with the extra protective covering on the saddle seat; (right center next to road master).


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 10, 2021)

Cant circle with this computer but I'd like the black/red Hornet


----------



## kreika (Dec 10, 2021)

That took awhile to setup. Hope dominos didn’t occur!


----------



## tacochris (Dec 10, 2021)

Small world.  As it turns out my buddy Jose went up there and bought a bike from this fella this last weekend.  Said the collection was pretty good and I should go buy one but I never got pictures.  Not bad at all.....I will take the gumby green Monark


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 10, 2021)

I wonder if this 39 Schwinn cantilever is still available


----------



## sworley (Dec 10, 2021)

@tacochris my choice, too! Lolz at the clearly backwards front fender

@Balloonoob not sure on the red but blue is a Western Flyer X-53 missing its tank. Cool bike!


----------



## tacochris (Dec 10, 2021)

sworley said:


> @tacochris my choice, too! Lolz at the clearly backwards front fender
> 
> @Balloonoob not sure on the red but blue is a Western Flyer X-53 missing its tank. Cool bike!



That place is about 3 hours from me so not TOO bad so i hit him up about the Monark to get a feel for his pricing.  Wish me luck...haha


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 10, 2021)

39 Schwinn Canti?  Santi your eyes must be better than mine. 😀


----------



## tacochris (Dec 10, 2021)

sworley said:


> @tacochris my choice, too! Lolz at the clearly backwards front fender
> 
> @Balloonoob not sure on the red but blue is a Western Flyer X-53 missing its tank. Cool bike!



Monark is sold so its obvious this isnt being updated as things move.

I sent a response back asking about the Schwinn @Rust_Trader asked about and the black Schwinn tanker just above it.  We shall see but I have low hopes...Lol


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 10, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Monark is sold so its obvious this isnt being updated as things move.
> 
> I sent a response back asking about the Schwinn @Rust_Trader asked about and the black Schwinn tanker just above it.  We shall see but I have low hopes...Lol



I’m just kidding, that’s not a Schwinn. Looks like a Ross bicycle.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 10, 2021)

Rust_Trader said:


> I’m just kidding, that’s not a Schwinn. Looks like a Ross bicycle.



maaan I had a feeling but my eyesight isnt so great these days.  haha


----------

